# condition zero dedicated server



## hack expert (Mar 24, 2005)

well guysi play the game on lan but some of my friends are not on my network so ihave to try out playing on the internet is it possible using   halflife dedicated servers 

the problem is whenever i start the server it gives a mssg dat ur server is out of date n u need to update are there any patches/update to be applied 
if yes please help me out


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, you can run CS server on HLDS via the following command:

C:\Sierra\Half-Life\hlds.exe -game cstrike -port 27015 â€“noipx +log on +maxplayers 20 +map de_chateau

Replace C:\Sierra\Half-Life with the directory in which you have installed HL. Change the port 27015 to 27016 ONLY if you want to play on the same machine as the server is on. Also, if you have a firewall running, make sure you configure it to allow these ports: They are needed for the servers to work properly:

Incoming UDP to local destination 27015.
Outgoing UDP to remote destination 27010, 27012.
Outgoing TCP to remote destination 5273.
Outgoing TCP to remote destination 7002.

If you're seeing the "Outdated server protocol" message, then it means your server is indeed working properly, has been authorized by WON and is ready to roll. You might want to update HLDS to the latest version 4.1.1.0


----------



## hack expert (Mar 25, 2005)

i will try this out


----------

